# GBC RPG's?



## Zane (Dec 14, 2009)

So i was putting GBC roms on my R4, and was reminded that i haven't played that many Rpg's for the GB. 

Just the usual ones, like Pokemon, FF and Harry Potter 1 and 2 (that beat the crap out of the GBA version) and Dragon Warrior\Monster. 

Now, what other GB\C RPGs are there?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2009)

Off the top of my head

Zelda Oracles
Crystalis
Metal Walker 
Amusingly Daikatana was pretty good on the GBC.
Magi-nation
Lufia: The Legend Returns

Also
http://www.romhacking.net/?genre=14&pl...le=&author=

Nothing special on http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other.html but worth a bookmark for this sort of question on the next "undiscovered" system you gain.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

Daikatana, its an action RPG.  It is related to the legendarly bad PC game but the GBC version is actually very good.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry i didn't count that as an RPG, that's why i didn't have it on my list, i've tried Daiktana (on both systems) along with Crystalis and Lufia. 

I did download Magi Nation, seems like Magic the Gathering when it comes to combat, which is cool.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Dec 24, 2009)

Azure Dreams.  It gets rather repetitive, but if you have an emulator that can run it at ~150% speed, it's fairly enjoyable.  (I used Lameboy)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 24, 2009)

pokemon diamond/jade bootlegs. AKA Telefang! 
And Imagi Nations.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 24, 2009)

Gotta agree on Azure Dreams.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 29, 2009)

Quest: Brians Journey. Such a great game.


----------

